# Looking for certain art styles pic heavy



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Seeking several pictures drawn in two different styles.
The styles I am seeking are 1 anime style just the way that the art is done there. 2 Cell-shaded art style and coloring.

Oh and I am just looking for the fish not the whole picture 

Pictures




























here is a set. The first one is the image I want the other two are for better color.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will show you my drawings if you like them :

















here is a different method though:








yes or no? i also draw in paper:
















if you like them just ask me ;]


----------

